# JMS



## MQue (5. Feb 2010)

Hallo,

hat schon mal jemand ein System einer anderen Programmiersprache (C, C++, Cobol, ...) mit einer Java Programm mittels JMS zusammengehängt? Ich bin gerade dabei ein C++- Programm mittels JMS mit einer Java- Programm zusammenhängen, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das mit C++ (oder anderen Programmiersprachen) möglich ist. Ich find auch ichs vernünftiges dazu. Wenn jemand Erfahrungen in diese Richtung hat oder einen Link weiß wäre ich sehr froh darüber.
Beste Grüße,


----------



## FArt (8. Feb 2010)

> Ich find auch ichs vernünftiges dazu.


Könntest du genauer ausführen was du gefunden hast und was daran nicht vernünftig ist?

jms c++ - Google-Suche


----------



## MQue (8. Feb 2010)

Genau, ich hab diesen Link gefunden, das andere ist nicht wirklich brauchbar Using the Java Message Service from C++
und in diesem Link wird erklärt, wie man einen C++ participant mit JMS an andere Java Programme verbindet. Das erscheint mir ziemlich aufwendig und deshalb meine Frage, Ich hab mittlerweile ein bisschen weiter rechachiert und nicht vernünftiges mehr gefunden deshalb glaube ich das es erstens ein Ausnahmefall ist (man macht das wahrscheinlich am besten mit JNI/JNA) und zweitens nichts einfacheres gibt.


----------



## FArt (8. Feb 2010)

Ich habe dies bereits mal bei einem Kunden eingesetzt, die Vorteile, die beschrieben werden, sind tatsächlich Vorteile.


> Summary
> 
> At first, it sounds strange to use in-process integration for as explicitly an out-of-process use case as messaging, but it has some huge advantages when compared with competing integration approaches. It has better performance, better security, easier deployment, and great maintainability. On top of that, you have JMS vendor independence. All of these factors combine for an excellent cost/benefit picture.


----------

